# What's on your mind?



## XenoQc (Apr 16, 2018)

I hope you know that technologies here have reached kind of developed psychotronic technologies? There is also alot of used electromagnetic weapons and all sort of devices that broadcast ''telepathic'' network. Also they use microwaves and ultrasound or anything that ''throws physical particles'' in an organised and calculated way.
Be careful they can make you halucinate, feel something else, read your mind, control your action and make you really sick. If you think you are victim of something that is hurting you but no one find what it is just think about it.

These technologies are real and you must be careful. Do not believe what will happen until you have confirmed unblocked memories.  ^_^

What else is anyone would have to say about that new age of mind control weapons?


----------



## Radioactivechicken (Apr 19, 2018)

Are you a conspiracy theorist?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 19, 2018)

Are you asking me the question in the title, or the more specific question at the end of your paragraph?


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 19, 2018)

I am not conspiracist it is real I have worked in the development of such technologies. Please don't take this as paranoid crap because you will get brainwash


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 19, 2018)

No it is still classified, dude my job is to destroy evidence and witnesses.. I mean I give you the chance to know about something that will not be public for at least 50 years... Don't blow it up again... It is not the first time I open that subject and close it for 12 months here and there is the 3rd attempt, the last one... After you will have to wait that 50 years of classified informations. You will never have proof or evidences from me but you will know what's going on if you listen carefully and I can tell you how to spot such deployment of technologies and to protect yourself against it. I will not try again if I fail warning my people because you know what? Even a fucking bad ass secret service officer can be a fucking furry! I worked over 10 years besides of aliens working on experimental brainwash so I got this character and I am doing my job to prepare some disclosure planned for soon. I will not walk away this time and I will try my best not to get crashed by someone just because I ain't fight back. I am a fair person but this time I take it a bit more seriously because if I don't have at least one person to carry the flame of it when I will shut the fuck up for good then no one here will be protected against what is coming. Don't make me wear my tie...


----------



## Beetblood (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## XenoQc (Apr 19, 2018)

Beetblood said:


>



I love you Tera my lovelly snail wife <3
You are my reason to fight against it
You are why I risk all I got so you are free
I want to die to protect your mind
I will always risk my life for our people
I love you Tera my lovely snail wife <3


----------



## Luda (Apr 20, 2018)

I am just so tired I am only 14 years old and already have a lack of sleep, study at school, study with Maths with tutor, Physics with tutor, go to It courses. I am just thinking about the day i get enough sleep.


----------



## modfox (Apr 20, 2018)

WHY DOSE SKYRIM CRASH EVERYTIME IT HITS 300 FPS?


----------



## modfox (Apr 20, 2018)

Beetblood said:


>


u again... ahh i remeber me tattorack and you ans xeno... and austus those were fun times


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 20, 2018)

modfox said:


> WHY DOSE SKYRIM CRASH EVERYTIME IT HITS 300 FPS?


I have no idea but please keeps this conversation on what it is


We use  the technologies talked about in video game try to ask for a fix


----------



## metafang (Apr 20, 2018)

^ hypernormalization 






^do you trust this computer 






^disco because


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 20, 2018)

I am not clicking links or watching videos sorry :c


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 20, 2018)

/thread.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 20, 2018)

That is kind of worthless. And alot of people have a chips on their brain so they do not need any wireless connection they have their own automoated AI program attached to their mind ^_^  I saw that guy controled one day and he ends up killing himself but that been know ''side effect'' since project mk ultra. Well it is kind of ''planned'' suicidal and it is the technologies making it. It can really decrease your performance and health stage by throwing you some specific frequencies of physical particles into your brain and body. There are some symptoms I have spoted of technological manipulation

-Black spots
-Sparkles
-eyes 'flicking'' or ''tilting''
-white stripes
-lighting or black moving dots
-Sensation of framing
-Seing a frame switch (like with vhs)
-missing time
-seeing clock jumping forward or backward
-Calculated dreams

There is alot more and I could be more specific but for now I will throw those one because they are present from any other kind of health situation then anybody can believe it is not from that but something else but if you do have those think about looking at yourself and see if you are going healthy ^_^
If you feel your mind is being manipulated do not worry we are hunting the prosecutors and we got most of them. We are sorry of this incident but if you don't wake up you will soon be a puppet manipulated by some crzies that are a bit pissed off (maybe not still) It is still used in some small area in a serious way it is why you ain't hear about yet but go in the right town my friend and maybe you will hear some crazy stories these days... Shortly server #3 will be all stable and they will activate the main server to deploy the technological ''telepathy'' globaly. I know I will be call a crazy and some will hurt me but I must keep saying something until it grows something that will prepare some people here to protect us, the furries. Honestly it is the only place I talk that much and that is always been a gift to the fandom because I am a furry and I need some furries to take care of something when I will be too busy to sit here, at home between deployments to say something. This is my warning. Don't worry and don't freak out it is alright we are handling the situation but it is not ''clean'' yet. You have to get used to that concept because it is coming and I am trained and prepare for it so I want my furry fellas to have some volunteer when it is going to be the time to help about it. I have read signed and aproved the ongoing operation and I know what is plan and something important about it has is and will hurt many people. It can seriously destroy your life, just be careful and pay attention to details around you and see it, if, something... is.. not, natural! It is a written story right now and the resources are huge so as the motivation and the love around it. There is new age of wars right now and it is WW3 in progress but those wars are not visible because they are just in your mind... I am not a conspiracist... I am a part of it! Diz iz me job ^_^

The believers they will have a great time soon when things will freak out for real and they will know that is just going to be in people mind and the world will suffer because nothing is happening for real but everyone think it is... Listen now and enjoy the journey when the worst joke and all his fakes will create a fictional apocalypse that will freak out everybody except for those that will understand that absolutely nothing is real for a pretty while...


----------



## Xolani (May 4, 2018)

XenoQc said:


> No it is still classified, dude my job is to destroy evidence and witnesses..



People whose job it is to destroy evidence and/or witnesses don't tend to casually tell people about it on the internet or just tell people generally.

It's why Winston Smith in 1984 didn't last long.

There are a lot of reasons why someone might hallucinate or experience delusions. Many of them, thankfully, are actually quite benign. But microwave radiation isn't recognised as one of them. Otherwise you'd see and hear things every time you use a mobile phone.


----------



## XenoQc (May 4, 2018)

If you don't know the truth by now then you will learn..... Just be patient disclosure is coming!


----------



## XenoQc (May 7, 2018)

I am not treathning anyone I just said ''I am warning'' and this is a early release I give to the fandom that showed to have supportive people in my business.

If you haven't seen anything then it is not too late.


----------



## Ginza (May 7, 2018)

me @ this thread


----------



## XenoQc (May 7, 2018)

I am not threatning that is in your mind...


----------

